# Card cutting attempt



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

got a few edge hits, I'll just have to keep trying


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good effort! That was very close. If you can up your speed a bit, it will help. Just keep after it and you will get there.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

Cheers Charles


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Cool thanks for showing keep going


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

You are so close  I hope you have fun continuing with your efforts


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Bud, you are RIGHT THERE! Keep it up. Review the rules for badges when you are ready. Don't want you to miss out on a technicality.
IE- the card must be shown as un damaged after each grazing shot... I think. Great shooting.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Keep em' crankin'...you'll get it, you've just got to "round it out" a bit


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement and kind words everyone, yep nearly there...I think I have about 40 cards left in the deck so I'll keep at it.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shooting!! If you have the room, shorten your bands by about 1/4" on each side and your there!

Keep up the great work and have a lot of fun!

Todd


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

Cheers Todd, You know I was thinkin bout different band cuts for a few more fps and didn't even think about just shortening them d'oh, You'd think it would of been the first thing I tried after trying soooo many different band cuts trying for high speeds.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I found that using lead makes it a touch easier... especially when you're first getting the technique down.

That and maybe a touch more speed... and you'll be good to go!


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

Cheers Bill, I'm already using lead reckon just that bit more speed will do it....soon.


----------

